# Center drilled lens question



## BStokes (Dec 10, 2008)

A center drilled lens is for inserting the fiber through the lens. I designed it to do away the post altogether.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

A fiber in front of or behind the lens will give you the same view of the fiber. Behind the lens it is too close to it to make a difference. A center drilled lens does 2 things....

1: gets rid of the up or side pin so all you see is the fiber. 

2: gives you a lesser quality lens... You will not find a high quality lens that is drilled. They will all be plastic. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Brown, not so . I drill glass lenses all the time


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

My lens is a ziess drilled thru & I can assure u it is not plastic.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

As noted above, glass lens are drilled for a center pin. I have one in my Grande.
I have several plastic lens that are quiet nice and far cheaper than glass. In some cases 1/2 to 1/3 less than glass.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

RADAR72 said:


> My lens is a ziess drilled thru & I can assure u it is not plastic.


Which lens do you shoot? I'm pretty sure that Zeiss doesn't make a lens...but there are a good number of companies that use lenses with Zeiss coatings, which is different then having an actual Zeiss lens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

Brown Hornet said:


> Which lens do you shoot? I'm pretty sure that Zeiss doesn't make a lens...but there are a good number of companies that use lenses with Zeiss coatings, which is different then having an actual Zeiss lens.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.classicarchery.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=PCGLM010


----------



## Mikenmel08 (Aug 9, 2011)

Not sure of the maker, but i just sold a glass lens on here that was center drilled. I got it on a trade deal.


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

I guess I should have added this. Oops. I was wondering if anyone used a drilled lens in front of their pin while using a clarifier. I like the image I see while using a clarifier but don't like how it blurs my pin and was wondering if a drilled lens in front of the pin may take care of that? Thanks


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Jay-J said:


> I guess I should have added this. Oops. I was wondering if anyone used a drilled lens in front of their pin while using a clarifier. I like the image I see while using a clarifier but don't like how it blurs my pin and was wondering if a drilled lens in front of the pin may take care of that? Thanks


No it won't. Your eyes can only focus to one distance at a time so it's either the pin or the target.


----------



## BStokes (Dec 10, 2008)

A glass lens is not better than plastic. Plastic comes in different grades and materials. Frankly I haven't seen a glass lens that is as clear and with less glare than the lens I sell. It may be out there but I haven't seen it.


----------



## kward598 (Sep 25, 2002)

I have shot a drilled center lense my entire career, in every venue. I shoot the classic scope 4x, with te .019 It has always been clear for me, amd it very durable to marking. I flare one end of a fiber and use a touch of wax on the fiber to keep it in place. 

I Like not having a post to block my sight window. Especially when it is a small target with the 12 ring close to the ground.

good luck with whatever you choose


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

I either bead both ends of a tiny piece of fiber optic to keep it in place or i take a 2ft piece run one end through the drilled out hole then drill a tiny whole behind the level on the scope housing and run the piece through there and with the 35" of extra i wrap it around my scope housing.


----------



## #SeeIt_HitIt (Dec 9, 2018)

BStokes said:


> A glass lens is not better than plastic. Plastic comes in different grades and materials. Frankly I haven't seen a glass lens that is as clear and with less glare than the lens I sell. It may be out there but I haven't seen it.


That is very true. I too make and sell non-glass Zeiss lenses with optimal clarity that most cannot distinguish from glass.


----------



## Nockonater (Oct 8, 2007)

I used to shoot a center drilled pin lens. I don't see many anymore. Most people are shooting the lighted pins now from what I have seen.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GHTiger (Feb 25, 2015)

Lots of archers on the range shooting Brian’s center drilled lens. I finally got one last year and I believe it is absolutely the best set up for shooting 3D. You have no pin in the way so you have great target visibility and the fiber is so bright there is no reason to use a light. It’s truly the best of both worlds.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

FWIW I used to use a drilled lens without the fiber. It let me focus more on the target, and the small hole looked white on black targets and black on white targets. I never had a problem seeing it against any 3D animal.


----------



## ccham1991 (Feb 10, 2019)

Who makes the best center drilled lease?


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

BStokes said:


> A center drilled lens is for inserting the fiber through the lens. I designed it to do away the post altogether.


We shot center drilled lenses way back in the 90's. Were those your designs?


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

I have made drilled thru the lenses Glass as well as poly since the middle 80's


----------



## MDUDE55 (Jul 31, 2010)

Mexican 3D said:


> FWIW I used to use a drilled lens without the fiber. It let me focus more on the target, and the small hole looked white on black targets and black on white targets. I never had a problem seeing it against any 3D animal.


 Please send me a pm and explain the details of what u used… This has me very intrigued…


----------



## O'Neill's Classic Archery (7 mo ago)

Brown Hornet said:


> A fiber in front of or behind the lens will give you the same view of the fiber. Behind the lens it is too close to it to make a difference. A center drilled lens does 2 things....
> 
> 1: gets rid of the up or side pin so all you see is the fiber.
> 
> ...


I drill glass lenses all the time. we drilled our high end Zeiss lenses for years. We are working with a new high end lens company that we will be drilling these lenses as well. Whomever said you cant center drill a glass lens is mistaken.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

O'Neill's Classic Archery said:


> I drill glass lenses all the time. we drilled our high end Zeiss lenses for years. We are working with a new high end lens company that we will be drilling these lenses as well. Whomever said you cant center drill a glass lens is mistaken.


Good lord… this thread is almost a decade old [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeburr (6 mo ago)

I use to shoot a drilled lens and used a clarifier in my peep to make the target clear. Been a long time since i have shot with a lens. Hoping to get back in to target shooting again.


----------



## marcomurabia (6 mo ago)

Jay-J said:


> Anyone shooting a scope with the lens in front of the pin... To keep the pin looking sharp and not blurring, have you ever put a center drilled lens in front of it? I don't have any experience with a drilled lens so any input is appreciated. Thanks


I have several plastic lens that are quiet nice and far cheaper than glass. In some cases 1/2 to 1/3 less than glass.
Nox Vidmate VLC​


----------

